# headlight updrade question



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a 2011 outlander xt 800. I am thinking about upgrading the headlights. what have ya'll used and what do you suggest? :33:


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Light bar... 10-12" will fit between the top bars of the bumper .. And will be better than any headlight upgrade


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

What kind of light bar do you have and where did you get it from?


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't have one yet, but have friends that do there is no comparison to a light bar.. If I was to buy one I'd get it from ******* radios, from Scottie he's got great prices and has a BA XMR.. I would have one already if I wasn't getting married in 3 weeks but I keep getting informed of things that need paid for lol


----------



## Rednekid (Sep 19, 2012)

I hear ya on that. Congrats though


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you, The week after tho.. Someone at the wedding is gonna end up buying me one  weather "she" likes it or not lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

kirkland said:


> Thank you, The week after tho.. Someone at the wedding is gonna end up buying me one  weather "she" likes it or not lol


Lol... Don't let her eat any cake it will change her.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 6K HIDS, definite upgrade over stock halogens. - Just cheapy ebay xentec's; had them on my cat & kept them when I traded it in, got bulbs for them to suit the ham & viola. 

Something I did learn about them though. Don't try to seal them up beyond how they come and mount the ballasts so they are standing up-right with the plugs facing down. - The housings are not sealed, but the boards are potted so as long as the moisture/water can get out & not just sit on the boards they will be just fine.


----------

